# Solved: Edge Browser in Win 10 Problems



## FtWrth (Mar 1, 2005)

Edge is very klunky...slow to open sites, freezes up, etc. I switched back to Chrome and the problems disappeared. Win. 10 is fine, just Edge. I used the Microsoft Community and they gave me this advice:

_I suggest you clear the Clear browsing data option of Microsoft Edge and check if you face the issue. To do so perform the steps below.
Click on the More actions icon next to the feedback icon present on top right corner of the Project Spartan homepage.
Select Settings and click on Choose what to clear.
Check the boxes Browsing history, Cookies and saved website data and Cached data and files and click on Clear._

Unfortunately, I was unable to find this page anywhere (googled it & all). I wrote them back and they gave me advice on how to leave feedback. I guess they saw the words "feedback icon." Hopefully you know what the problem is. If it is the need to clear browsing data option, perhaps you can tell me where I can find the Project Spartan Homepage to follow these instructions.

Many thanks.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

The more actions Icon is the 3 dots in the upper right.


----------



## FtWrth (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks. And incidentally, it actually seems to have helped some.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

I have had no problems thus far on 3 installations of win 10. I actually like Edge. I am more used to IE11 and do use it for some online games I like. At first Edge was a little frustrating learning how to set it up though. Once you get it set up to your satisfaction it may work better for you.


----------



## FtWrth (Mar 1, 2005)

I just got off chat with Microsoft support. The problem is that drivers have not yet been written for my computer (Lenovo K450E) They said to try again in a couple months.


----------



## Radiorails (Jan 31, 2013)

FtWrth said:


> I just got off chat with Microsoft support. The problem is that drivers have not yet been written for my computer (Lenovo K450E) They said to try again in a couple months.


That's tough.

But I believe there are many other makes that face similar issues. I have a Sony VAIO laptop (Notebook as they called it). My W7 Home version will be compatible and able to upgrade to W10 this month but many other of their models will not. Some W8 and W8.1 notebooks will have to wait until much later in the year for computability so Sony advise.


----------

